# hedgehog stretch?



## tlf3184 (May 20, 2012)

My hedgehog does this weird stretching thing sometimes... She usually does it before going into her house. She lays on her belly and she sticks her legs out and kind of lifts them up... it looks really weird! But I was just wondering if this is normal or not. Also, I thinking she may be pregnant so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. But if any of your hedgies do this please share! Ive only had her a few days and I don't want anything to be wrong with her!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

sounds like splatting, they do it when they are comfy to hot or just wanna get comfy


what makes you think she may be pregnant? was she housed with a male?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

My hedgies do that stretch too! It's very cute, especially with the little leg lifts.


----------



## tlf3184 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, I got her at a pet store and Im pretty sure they weren't all girls in the cage with her. But I think Im just over worrying that she is pregnant!


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sometimes (rarely) Sophie will do a stretch not long after I've gotten her up. It's probably impossible for me to get a picture. She puts her back legs waaaaay back, puts her front legs waaaaay forward, and as a bonus she'll usually take a huuuuuge yawn. She looks like she's two feet long.


----------

